# Cell phones?



## Lilyana (Apr 12, 2011)

My H and I are seperated.. divorce is in the works.

My question is probably an easy one but I want to make sure I'm doing the right thing before I do it.

He has a cell phone on my account. Up to this point he has been helping pay for the cell phones (mine, his and our daughters). It is the only way I have to contact him about the kids, and to set up meetings for him to see them from time to time.

That being said, Is it ok for me to disconnect his phone? Shouldn't it be his responsibility as of this point to have a phone on his own plan to contact his children? Plus, I don't know for sure where he is staying. He might be with OW, and although I have all of her numbers blocked (that i know of) and he hasn't asked me to remove the blocks, I just dont want to be triggered every time I see the bill with a new number on there that its hers.

I'm just unsure what to do, if, for the sake of the kids in talking to their dad, i let him keep the phone on my plan, or if i remove him and make him be responsible for contacting me about the kids with his own phone.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

If he's paying for it, talk to him about it before you disconnect it.


----------



## DelinquentGurl (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree with JB. Don't just disconnect it without talking to him about it first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

Plus, talk to him about it because he could lose his number for every if you disconnect his phone.


----------



## Rico (Jul 28, 2010)

the right thing to do is talk to him about it. I told my STBX that i was taking her off the plan and that all she had to do was call up the carrier and give all her information like ss# and what not and the number was transfered to her name and she gets a bill now for the same number she always had. It's a common courtesy that she did not afford me when she decided to shut off my internet and cable services that I paid for and cannot reconnect


----------



## brighterlight (Aug 13, 2009)

It's his responsibility to arrange seeing the kids either via, email or texting. It is not your responsibility to have him on your phone plan. Don't just disconnect it but talk to him first. Let him know you are going to disconnect it so that he has a chance to roll his number over to a new plan. If he doesn't mind giving you his number so you can call about financial matters and such great. But you are in no way responsible for his arranging to see the kids other than agreeing or disagreeing to the time and place. I know you are thinking about the kids but if their father does not take the initiative to be there for them, then that is his loss and the kids will know exactly where he stands with them. If you cover for him, then you are, in a way, lying to their children about their father. I know that sounds aweful. Sorry, but you need to move forward with your life and removing him from your phone account is just one tiny little piece of the puzzle that has to be done in order for you to cut all ties except for the children. Just my .02 worth.


----------

